# Lmr 2/16



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so I was way way upstream and it was 24 degrees so I didn't actually fish but thought you lower LMR guys might want to know what the upper river actually looked like. These are pictures from Clifton Gorge. Clifton Gorge is located just outside of the cool hippie town Yellow Springs in Greene County on State Rte 343. Here the LMR rushes thru a deep gorge way too narrow for the river between dolomite and limestone cliffs five or six stories straight down to the water in spots. Wierdly enough, from what I understand down there in the most inacessable part of the gorge here in the headwaters the river is the deepest it is for the entire 100 mile length of the river. Cut by the melting at the end of the last ice age the river reaches an amazing depth of 30 feet plus!








Falls of the LMR. Its a long long way down there and its hard to get a decent picture. At least for me, I wasn't getting any closer to edge!

































The gorge if filled with small waterfalls wherever tiny streams tumble over the edge to join the river

















Here's steamboat rock, a famous landmark that supposedly looks like a steamboat heading upriver...


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pics OSG!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pics OSG! I'd like to make it up there. I hear good things about Yellow Springs too.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet pics OSG. Is fishing allowed up there? Since it is a nature preserve?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've always wondered what it was like in the northern stretch of river. Just imagine the monsters you could catch in those inaccessible parts. I bet most of those fish have never even seen a lure.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> Sweet pics OSG. Is fishing allowed up there? Since it is a nature preserve?


most all of the river up ther is part of Glen Helen/John Bryan parks ,Im fairly sure youre not allowed to fish it ..but i go on a few day hikes each spring and summer up there, i have always seen some pig smallies just hangin out in the river up there...pretty neat...nice pics OSG thanks for posting


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder if smallies from the lower LMR go there in the winter time since its so deep, i only live 7 mins away I've driven by many times and have always liked to fish it if possible. Driving by Clifton mill area that stretch of the LMR looks good to , deep holes and riffles 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Im fairly sure youre not allowed to fish it


I thought that was the case, but wasn't sure. 

It looks cool, I want to check it out; but I'd rather run into Sasquatch than a hippie.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are great pictures. I'll have to go up there this summer with the family and walk around a while.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

John Bryan State Park does allow fishing. Clifton Gorge State Nature Preserve does not. They are adjacent properties so know where you are fishing, but it is clearly marked so it shouldn't be a problem. 

ODNR website for John Bryan

Glen Helen Nature Preserve is owned by Antioch College and managed by Glen Helen Ecology Institute. I didn't bother looking to see if they allow fishing because I highly doubt it. The stream that runs through it is the Yellow Spring Creek. They also have a raptor center on the grounds that is definitely worth checking out. 

All three areas are a great place for day hikes, but it can get busy at times on the weekends. I saw some Crocus sprouting this weekend so if you are interested in seeing some of the early spring wildflowers you might want to plan a trip in the next few weeks.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Upstream of the gorge several smaller streams come togethor into a small Little Miami and water comes out of the ground in a zillion seeps and poof it comes out of the gorge a river. Last summer I went to a nature preserve just a couple minutes above clifton and the "river" was a little creek.
So much of the upper river comes out of the ground I keep thinking I should go up there with a stream thermometer and look around I bet you could find some big temperature swings.
Right below clifton gorge is John Bryan where you can fish. John Bryan is great small stream fishing where there is nothing around. And I mean nothing, just woods and rocks it's awesome. But everytime I go it eats at me that just upstream, where I can't go, there is that 30 foot deep water. I mean you could never fish it, at least without dying. But I can picture that huge chute funneling that water into that giant impossibly deep pool. And an equally impossibly big smallmouth down there...


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Great pics, thx. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Great pics and thanks for posting them. As the grandson of a guy who snuck into the Cincinnati Nature Center to fish, I can't help but let my mind wonder a little bit about the Clifton Gorge. The possibility of death does slightly deter me though...

BTW- He caught a bunch of big LMB at the Nature Center

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Neat pics OSG. It appears that the nearest canoe launch is south of the gorge at Jacoby launch. I guess it's safe to assume paddling through the gorge wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great stuff and I can assure you that the fishing in the gorge is pretty decent as it used to be allowed back in the early 80's as a kid we waded and swam all the way up the gorge or at least most of it, taking tons of rock bass and a some smaller smallies, ( we would use minnows or nightcrawlers behind a jighead) and yes, fishing is allowed in the park but by then the river has drastically changed and with the removal of an old mill dam in the area, the river is rather plain and the fishing is marginal at best. I guess what Im saying is the park is worth a family vist, but not a long haul for a fishing trip. Above Clifton the entire river is heavily posted and there are a few really nice smallies up there, seen pics. Jacoby road is the upper most launch and is a pretty area with some decent fishing as well. I have taken many carp in that area with my flyrod. Stinky is right, there are several larger Springs including the famous "Yellow Spring" in that area and water temps do tend to stay cooler because of limited sunlight and the fact that rock holds the cold very well. Some of it looks like troutable water but in reality the summer temps on the mainstem still get well into the high 70's. 

Ive been all ove that area since I was a kid and love the geology in the area as well as the Indian folklore that goes with it. 

Salmonid


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Is it possible to put in a kayak above at Jacoby Rd and float through the gorge?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Those are some amazing shots of the gorge, It looks so tempting to be in there.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool place. Thanks for the pics


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

When we were kids 16,17, 18ish we used to go up to the gorge and jump off it, well some of us did. I just had to much self preservation to do it, and yes there were some people killed doing it. I want to say it's 60 something feet from the edge to the water. And a little factoid about Yellow Springs. When asked where he would want to live if he ever got out of prison Charles Manson replied Yellow Springs, OH...

Nice pics OSG.. You get around, don't ya


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Is it possible to put in a kayak above at Jacoby Rd and float through the gorge?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


jacoby road is below john bryan and the gorge. Besides being illegal you would die at the falls. I wasnt kidding about the dying part, alot of people have over the years and thats just jumping off the cliffs, it would be sure death in a kayak before you got down to where they jump.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Gotcha. Those pics do make it tempting, no fish is worth dying for- unless of course it's a world record smallmouth 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Some of it looks like troutable water


Hmm, I wonder if maybe at one time in the distant past there may have been some brookies in there...



Salmonid said:


> Ive been all ove that area since I was a kid and love the geology in the area as well as the Indian folklore that goes with it.


Indian folklore you say?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Indian folklore you say? [/QUOTE]

Think Shawnee silver mines. Rumor has it they were in that area. Never been found..


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> Think Shawnee silver mines. Rumor has it they were in that area. Never been found..


I did read something about that in one of those Stan Hedeen books, but he said that is unlikely since silver veins do not show up in the bedrock of the region. Would be cool if its a freak reality though.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> jacoby road is below john bryan and the gorge. Besides being illegal you would die at the falls. I wasnt kidding about the dying part, alot of people have over the years and thats just jumping off the cliffs, it would be sure death in a kayak before you got down to where they jump.


osg is right on that one... trying to yak that would be a certain death... people have died in the past messing around on that gorge.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the new information.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Indian folklore you say?


Yellow Springs is supposed to be the most haunted spot in Ohio for ghost hunters to go to. You are supposed to be able to see a Shawnee Indian maid that wanders the stream close to the spring looking for her long gone lover.

On a more serious note according to "The History of Glen Helen" the spring was visited by the great indian chiefs Blue Jacket, Blackhoof, Blackfish, Tecumseh, and the baddest of the bunch Little Turtle. The Shawnee thought the spring put out healing waters. Its also not far down the river (and Rt 42) to the site of Oldtown the big indian village.

And Yellow Springs is still full of the wierdest collection of people you will ever meet. Lots of Tibetian prayer flags, bongs, and tie dye.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yellow Springs is supposed to be the most haunted spot in Ohio for ghost hunters to go to. You are supposed to be able to see a Shawnee Indian maid that wanders the stream close to the spring looking for her long gone lover.
> 
> On a more serious note according to "The History of Glen Helen" the spring was visited by the great indian chiefs Blue Jacket, Blackhoof, Blackfish, Tecumseh, and the baddest of the bunch Little Turtle. The Shawnee thought the spring put out healing waters. Its also not far down the river (and Rt 42) to the site of Oldtown the big indian village.
> 
> And Yellow Springs is still full of the wierdest collection of people you will ever meet. Lots of Tibetian prayer flags, bongs, and tie dye.


Interesting. I always heard that Athens, OH was supposed to be the big haunted spot, but I lived there for 5 years and never saw anything paranormal, and not for lack of trying. Maybe I was in the wrong spot all along 
Thats roughly congruent with what I have heard about Yellow Springs. I have also heard rumors of a certain funny person 'round those parts...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

great pics


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

my buddy owns the land by the canoe launch at the end of jacoby rd. Fished there a lot and always do well. BTW don't go down that rd past the launch where it says private drive. His dogs are mean

isnt the folk lore that davy Crockett or daniel boone jumped over the Gorge to escape indians. Pretty sure there's a plaque there describing that. Then again it could of been the yellow springs greenery that got the best of me.

should also be noted that al capone had a house there and Dave Chapell lives there too.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

longhaulpointer said:


> .
> 
> Then again it could of been the yellow springs greenery that got the best of me..



........lol


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

nice pics! reminds me of KY!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Just remember don't inhale in yellow springs. Don't want anyone to fail a drug test at work.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yellow Springs is supposed to be the most haunted spot in Ohio for ghost hunters to go to. You are supposed to be able to see a Shawnee Indian maid that wanders the stream close to the spring looking for her long gone lover.


Not a ghost, just one of those Blue Jacket outdoor drama actors that got lost on the way to the show.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

After our hike we went to Yellow Springs to eat and poke around in the shops. Bought a funny looking little clay guy that the lady behind the counter at the witchcraft shop assures me will bring me good luck fishing this year if I keep him on my pack...


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> After our hike we went to Yellow Springs to eat and poke around in the shops. Bought a funny looking little clay guy that the lady behind the counter at the witchcraft shop assures me will bring me good luck fishing this year if I keep him on my pack...


That's just ridiculous. No way some idol is going to help bring in fish. I mean really come on. Sheesh.

P.S.- I'll give you twice what you paid for it.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Most of the time I fish the upper part of LMR above Jacoby. The issue is that I have to walk a decent bit before I find some water deep enough to hold any fish of any size. I've always wanted to fish the Gorge, just to see what's there. How close are you allowed to get? Anyone know?


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I fished in the gorge back in the 70s, and I didn't know if it was legal then or not, and was young and teenager enough that I didn't really care. No one ever said anything. Caught lots of rock bass and bluegills, some small smallies, and right at the Blue Hole spot made famous by the painting by Robert S. Duncanson, http://blindflaneur.com/2010/07/18/robert-s-duncanson-blue-hole-little-miami-river/ hooked into the largest fish I've ever hooked outside of salt water. I couldn't handle it with my little plastic Zebco rig, but got a look at its back and tail that came rolling out of the water like a whale, which almost made me sick it was so big. It was probably a big smallmouth buffalo or quillback, something like that. There's big fish in there. It's a wonderful spot to visit, and in April, the wildflowers are unparalleled. Also had the privilige of visiting the other side once with a field botany class, which is closed to the public. Untrammeled and wild, and the wildflowers there were amazing. It's a special place on either side, a treasure really. There's a legend which apparently is more than just a legend, that someone being chased by the Shawnees actually did jump over the gorge and got away. Might have been Simon Kenton.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> That's just ridiculous. No way some idol is going to help bring in fish. I mean really come on. Sheesh.
> 
> P.S.- I'll give you twice what you paid for it.


Haha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

